# What is the best HDR software?



## stevegonsalves

What are the best HDR softwares available? And could you list their prices, too?
Also, I suppose you have to do certain HDR exposure stuff when you take the picture, so could you tell me that process?
By the way, I have a Canon 450D. Gracias!


----------



## pbelarge

Steve
It seems to me that the only portion of HDR you did not ask for was to perform the work...

If you _search the site_, using the search function, you will find most of your answers in multiple threads.

Also, Google has many pages of links that will keep you reading for quite a long time.


----------



## Bynx

People will tell you the best one is the one they use. Obviously. Some are free, some have trial usage. Give them all a shot and see which one you think is the best for you. When you decide which one you want to purchase get back to me.


----------



## stevegonsalves

Thanks dude. I have downloaded hdr darkroom trial version and it seems works well. I will try it for a couple of days.


----------



## skieur

I have heard that a new program called HDR Studio is the best, but I have not followed up to further investigate, since I have not got into that area.

skieur


----------



## Professional

Photomatix


----------



## Josh220

Does anyone just use CS4 as their HDR program? Do any of the others offer enough over CS4 to make them worth it?


----------



## rallysman

Photmatix for me as well. I tried the module built into paint shop pro but Photomatix is just so much easier and much quicker.


----------



## D-B-J

photomatix is much more versatile than ps cs3.  Photomatix is a great program.


----------



## lopez

Try FDR Tools,you can download a trial and buy it if you like it . FDR Tools.com I use it more than Photomatix and it's a little cheaper.


----------



## NateS

I use qtpfsgui and gimp for my HDR's.  I honestly think that once you learn to use it that it is just as good as photomatix and I've gotten superb results from this setup....oh and it's 100% free.


----------



## kgala0405

Below is a list of software that you can use to create HDR photos. Some of them are free and others you will have to pay for. Some of the ones you have to pay for offer a striped down free version or a trail period, so keep that in mind. All of these are very different and offer a variety of features. I suggest you do a little research on your own and determine which one you like the most.

HDR photo software & plugin for Lightroom, Aperture & Photoshop - Tone Mapping, Exposure Fusion & HDR Imaging for photography
www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/photoshop/
www.mediachance.com/hdri/index.html
http://www.unifiedcolor.com/pfstools About
pfstools About
HDR Shop Home
Supporting Computers Inc. Artizen your complete HDR solution.
easyHDR - High Dynamic Range (HDR), exposure blending and tone mapping software.
Qtpfsgui - News
Picturenaut Overview
FDRTools - High Dynamic Range HDR Imaging Digital Panorama Photography Freeware
http://www.imagingluminary.com/Default.aspx


----------



## davidyattes

Photomatrix has a free trial download. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## gregg_UCT

Steve: 

Our software HDR PhotoStudio uses a 32-bit HDR ColorSpace that produces natural looking "True Color HDR" images. You can download a free 30-day trial version (without watermarks): Download HDR PhotoStudio

It's the only major application that allows you to perform all your color and tonal edits on the full 32-bit data.

Let me know what you think.

- Gregg


----------



## Philip

Thanks for all your comments.
I have purchase the HDR Darkroom since it is easy to use for me.
Thanks again.


----------

